# New Camera



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

First time I've posted in this part of the forum. Always wanted to have an interest in photography, but never really had a decent camera. Off on my dream holiday his year though, so bought myself a Panasonic Lumix LZ30 Bridge camera. Going to get a Go Pro too for action stuff. Found a great deal on one.

Just used the Lumix on auto to take a watch photo and...it was terrible! Worse than my phone camera! What have I done wrong? Any advice for first time bridge camera users?


----------



## eddiewood (Mar 26, 2014)

Rekhmire said:


> First time I've posted in this part of the forum. Always wanted to have an interest in photography, but never really had a decent camera. Off on my dream holiday his year though, so bought myself a Panasonic Lumix LZ30 Bridge camera. Going to get a Go Pro too for action stuff. Found a great deal on one.
> 
> Just used the Lumix on auto to take a watch photo and...it was terrible! Worse than my phone camera! What have I done wrong? Any advice for first time bridge camera users?


I don't own it. However did you have it in Macro?


----------



## eddiewood (Mar 26, 2014)

I have just viewed the manual. Read page 59/60.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

That's great, thanks. Not had time to look at manual. dowloaded it now. Much to learn before my hols!


----------



## Poolegan (May 5, 2014)

I've been snapping for nearly 60 years so the process is relatively easy for me, but I still managed to make mistakes wen I switched to a bridge. Read the manual and practice well in advance of your hols to get the errors sorted. I had Sony HX50 for Chrissie and I'm still getting to grips with the bells and whistles.

Practice, practice, practice........and then practice some more. At least with a digital it costs nowt.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have an FZ30 and an Alpha 100.

Absolutely love the Lumix!

Switch to manual.

Enjoy...


----------

